# Diskutil option "Linux" n'existe plus sous léopard



## vinz9 (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Voila je veut faire triple boot :

Léopard, Ubuntu Winxp

J'ai regarder partout sur le net la procédure, c'est a chaque fois la même.
(je l'ai même exécuter avec success ) 

Sauf que là, ya un HIC ! Sous Osx (leopard)  l'option "Linux" de Diskutil est indisponible.

Donc impossible de crée la partition pour Ubuntu.

Sous Tiger, sans soucis.

Comment faire

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Février 2008)

et avec Bootcamp ?


----------



## vinz9 (18 Février 2008)

En faite je me suis un peux baladé sur le net.

Diskutil n'inclut plus le format "linux" (Je crois que c'etait de l'ext2)

J'ai donc réussi comme ceci : 

Installer Macosx sur disque entier
Redimentionner avec bootcamp
Installer windows sur l'autre partition
Installer refit
Installer ubuntu en redimentionnant  la partition windows (attention petite subtilité pour grub)

voila

..... Mais jaimerais quand meme savoir pour il ont retiré la possibilité de faire un resize en linux (il y a toujour le fat32 )


----------



## steiner (21 Février 2008)

Sinon dans la section windows du forum j'ai fais un tuto pour le triboot si tu veux.


----------



## cantaeus (22 Mars 2008)

Salut, et pourquoi pas Léopard Vista et Ubuntu 7.10, je viens juste de publier un  tutoriel à ce sujet. Je pense que cela pourrait vous intéresser, alors voici le lien  : ICI


----------

